# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  The forest canopy of a limestone hill

## kuching

June 17 2007. I went back to this limestone hill to photograph the epiphyte plants which are growing on the trees using my new zoom lens. 

The limestone hill:





The mossy limestone wall:





Now, I can get the closer view of _Nepenthes veitchii_  (pitcher plant) using my zoom lens. It is growing together with orchids on a very high tree.






Close-up of _N. veitchii_  & the orchids.

----------


## kuching

Now I can photograph the close-up photo of slipper orchid,_Paphiopedilum stonei_  without hanging on the limestone cliff.




And also...can get the closer view of this slipper orchid, _Paphiopedilum lowii_  without cropping my photo using photoshop.





This big orchid also grow on a tall tree.....I think is _Dimorphorchis lowii_  (?)





An unidentified species of orchid is flowering on the tree canopy (I was standing at the summit area):





As this orchid is too far from me,I need to crop the picture to see the closer view. I think I need to save money to buy a more powerful zoom lens.

----------


## kuching

An unidentified species of orchid:




Jewel orchid, _Dossinia marmorata_  grows near the limestone cliff:

----------


## kuching

more pix; here:

http://www.ibanorum.netfirms.com/canopy.htm

----------

